# Geschützer Bereich mit Passwort



## raumbetreter (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,


wie macht man den eine Website in der man sich durch einen BENUTZERNAMEN und einem PASSWORT (ähnlich Webmailer) einlogged?

Bitte einfach beschreiben, da ich noch nicht so der Crack bin!



Vielen Dank,
der Raumbetreter


----------



## Jamonit (8. Oktober 2003)

du erstellst einfach eine .htaccess datei auf deinem server und trägst da die benutzer ein.  die Suche oder Google dürfte dir helfen.

p.s. ist aber einer sehr einfache, nicht so schöne lösung.


----------



## raumbetreter (8. Oktober 2003)

benötige ich dazu ne PHP oder SQL etc.?

Welche schöneren Lösungen würde es denn noch geben und warum ist diese nicht so gut?


----------



## Fabian H (8. Oktober 2003)

PHp wäre optimal.
Falls du es zuer verfüpgung hast, such mal in den Tutorials, da gibts einiges dazu.


----------



## Jamonit (8. Oktober 2003)

hi,

also du brauchst dazu kein PHP/MySQL, lediglich einen Apache Webserver (ist aber fast auf jedem Server)

die Lösung ist deswegen nicht optimal, weil du nur dieses Standart Fenster bekommt (so wie der windows anmeldebildschirm). Um es in die Website einzubauen (z.B. als Menüpunkt) wird es schwieriger.


----------



## Schokoladenmoench (9. Oktober 2003)

du kannst es auch per javascript machen... ist allerdings nur ein pseudo-login, und keine spur sicher! sieht aber auch schick aus.

die beste lösung wäre natürlich php!


----------



## raumbetreter (13. November 2003)

*.htacces PROBLEME - WICHTIG!*

Ich habs jetzt erstmal mit .htaccess ohne Eingabefeld gemacht, hab aber trotzdem noch PROBLEME: Ich kann mich ca 5x eintragen und dannach kommt  "error 401: Unauthorized"!

Hab das ganze so angelegt

- geschützer Ordner:   /Access

- in diesem sind:   

  .htaccess:
   AuthType Basic
   AuthName "raum7 Zutritt"
   AuthUserFile /Access/.htpasswd
   require valid-user

  .htpasswd:
   joerg:cYnCpd3NByWIU (ungecryped: 123abc)

siehe auch http://www.raum7.de/access.htm


----------



## cham (13. November 2003)

*Re: .htacces PROBLEME - WICHTIG!*


```
.htaccess:
   AuthType Basic
   AuthName "raum7 Zutritt"
   AuthUserFile /Access/.htpasswd
   require valid-user
```

du musst das htpasswd file mit absoluten pfad auf dem server angeben.

/absoluter webserverpfad/Access/.htpasswd

Urlaubsgrüsse vom cham


----------



## raumbetreter (13. November 2003)

also meine Domain ist http://www.raum7.de und habe den Ordner ACCESS direkt ins Hauptverzeichnis gelegt (wie den Imageordner von raum7). wie müsste denn dann der Absolute Pfad lauten?


----------



## cham (13. November 2003)

den absoluten namen kannst du nur beim provider erhalten. meistens steht der im backoffice irgendwo rum. ansonsten musst du mal eine mail an den provider schreiben.

Gruss cham


----------



## cham (13. November 2003)

hab noch etwas vergessen. wenn du PHP hast, dann baue mal in deine seite ein


```
<?php echo $DOCUMENT_ROOT; ?>
```
  ein. die zeigt dir dann den kompletten pfad.


----------



## raumbetreter (13. November 2003)

O.K. mein Webspace ist bei Puretec (Starpaket ohne PHP). Auf dem Webspace mach ich erstmal den Test. Vielleicht weiss jemand den Relativen Pfad?

Bei dem Webspace von meinem Kunden habe ich bei der Denic mal nachgeschaut: muss ich die Auskunft vom "Technischer Ansprechpartner" oder vom "Zonenverwalter" einholen?


----------



## raumbetreter (13. November 2003)

Hab jetzt über die LOG herausgefunden, wo die .htpasswd abgelegt ist:

AuthUserFile /kunden/homepages/39/d74231369/htpasswd

Ich finde aber die .htpasswd weder im Stammverzeichnis noch in /access! 

- Wo ist denn diese,
- ist das überhaupt das Stammverzeichnis
- und warum heist dass ...1369/htpasswd und nicht ...1369/.htpasswd - sprich mit Punkt davor


----------



## cham (13. November 2003)

der punkt besagt, dass die datei versteckt ist. um die datei zu sehen musst du in deinem ftp programm einstellen, dass auch versteckte dateien angezeigt werden sollen.

dieser pfad ist übrigens richtig. dort noch Access/.htuser oder wie auch immer es war rein und schon müsste es laufen.

Gruss cham


----------



## Michael Och (13. November 2003)

Hi, also ich würde das mit PHP machen, und zwar anfangs ganz banal.

```
<?php
if ($name =="DeinBenutzername" && $passwort =="DeinPasswort")
 {
  header ("Location:daraufvolgendeseite.htm");
 }
else
 {
  echo "Falsches Passwort oder Benutzername.";
 }
?>
```

Dies ist aber nur eine der einfachsten Methoden.
Gruß kingax


----------



## cham (13. November 2003)

@ horrorkid:

er hat kein PHP und will erstmal nur testen und da ist diese version erstmal völlig ausreichend...


----------



## Michael Och (15. November 2003)

War ja nur nett gemeint :-(


----------

